# If you had to chose...



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

If you had to chosetwo fly pattern to fish saltwater what would it be? Mine would have to be the classic Clousers Minnow. chartruese/white. or a golden spoon fly.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

had a brain fart.. Spelling correction that would be "choose"


----------



## Flymastershane (Dec 9, 2009)

Mine would be a Tan and White Clouser, and a White Gurgler.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I would have to go with a white clouser, and another white clouser.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 18, 2010)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Small Shrimp pattern, I have caught most of the major fish on a shrimp pattern. Red, Speck, Blue, Bone fish, Sheep head, Jack, Snook and small Tarpon.


----------

